# One car gets rides, the other doesn't. What gives?



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I have multiple cars on my account, but one I was a little late on annual inspection and finally got it inspected three days after the due date for my state. I had no issues receiving ride requests on this car whose inspection was expired until this morning, when I drove around for our hours without a request.

On a lark, I switched cars on my profile and then received requests in less than two minutes after doing so.

I got the car inspected today and uploaded the new document. It was approved, but I still didn't receive ride requests.

On an additional note, my car stopped showing up on the rider app (I live in an area where if I don't go online, the nearest car is over 10 minutes away). However, switching to the other cars on my account then going online shows those cars as being close by on my rider app.

Is this an app/glitch issue or should this be something Uber can only solve on their end?


----------

